# When a jellybean wont help you with diabetic shock



## kupper (Sep 25, 2010)

thought it was time to show this little one off ........ 

cant wait to get it into the hypo line


----------



## levis04 (Sep 25, 2010)

Nice gecko mate i only wish i had one!


----------



## James..94 (Sep 25, 2010)

Beautiful Kupper
Look forward to seeing the offspring


----------



## kupper (Sep 25, 2010)

levis04 said:


> Nice gecko mate i only wish i had one!


 
Funny man ..... LOL


----------



## Wally (Sep 25, 2010)

.


----------



## Kirby (Sep 25, 2010)

Nice jellybean. 

is this your own linage?


----------



## dickyknee (Sep 25, 2010)

Cant you afford levis with patterns mate ?


----------



## kupper (Sep 25, 2010)

dickyknee said:


> Cant you afford levis with patterns mate ?



another Funny man ...... your all comedians tonight


----------



## kupper (Sep 25, 2010)

Kirby said:


> Nice jellybean.
> 
> is this your own linage?


 
pretty sure that all the patternless levis stemmed from the one linage Kirby 

or do you have your views on this too?


----------



## levis04 (Sep 25, 2010)

Kirby said:


> Nice jellybean.
> 
> is this your own linage?


 
I would say it now is his linage as he paid good money for it!


----------



## Kirby (Sep 25, 2010)

I dont know why your seeing my posts as negetive. i was passing compliment. its a nice looking gecko. 

haha.


----------



## levis04 (Sep 25, 2010)

Dicky the ones with no pattern are cheap LOL!


----------



## kupper (Sep 25, 2010)

it had pattern but I washed it after its flight here and now its like that ........


----------



## sammy_sparkles (Sep 25, 2010)

cute, but what is diabetic shock? lol


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 26, 2010)

*diabetic shock is often called a 'hypo':lol:*


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 26, 2010)

sammy_sparkles said:


> cute, but what is diabetic shock? lol


 
*Diabetic shock:* Hypoglycemia (low blood sugar) associated with diabetes. Symptoms include a sweet, chemical odor on the patient's breath that is similar to that of acetone or alcohol ("acetone breath"), fatigue, light-headedness or fainting, and often reddening of the skin if the patient is Caucasian. Immediate treatment is administration of glucose in a prescription sub-lingual form, or even in the form of hard candy if nothing else is available. Patients with diabetes and their families should learn the early warning signs of hypoglycemia and carry glucose tablets for emergency use. Patients in a state of diabetic shock should also be evaluated medically immediately after emergency treatment. Changes in diet, medication, or insulin administration can then be used to prevent future episodes.


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 26, 2010)

My monitors would eat that 



very cute slupper ...but you already knew that now ....make her work for the money now


----------



## kupper (Sep 26, 2010)

She best be putting out ..... Invested far to much money into her for her not too 

Thanks marmboy that hit the nail right on the head


----------



## dickyknee (Sep 26, 2010)

sammy_sparkles said:


> cute, but what is diabetic shock? lol


 
It's some thing you might go into when you get the bill for a jellybean levis


----------



## kupper (Sep 26, 2010)

Lol no that was what happens when you start drinking because the mrs left because you spent said amount on jellybean levis :lol:


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 26, 2010)

kupper said:


> Lol no that was what happens when you start drinking because the mrs left because you spent said amount on jellybean levis :lol:


 lol, it was worth it, Id trade mine in for that gecko anyday


----------



## mike83 (Sep 26, 2010)

Very nice mate


----------



## python_dan89 (Sep 26, 2010)

awesome kupper


----------



## sammy_sparkles (Sep 26, 2010)

ohhhhhh yeah i thought thats what it was, i was just asking, iv been diabetic for 16 years and iv never heard that term before lol, i call em hypos


----------



## byron_moses (Sep 26, 2010)

nice one harry looking good mate


----------



## lloydy (Sep 27, 2010)

Awesome mate!

May i ask, how much did she cost you?


----------



## scratchy (Sep 28, 2010)

kupper said:


> Lol no that was what happens when you start drinking because the mrs left because you spent said amount on jellybean levis :lol:



Next time your on the grog send me a pm...I have a patternless amyae...will give you a good price.LOl


----------

